# Barn Herf Indiana, 12-19 interest??



## field (May 28, 2007)

Looks like the Barn Herf @ Lake Lemon is on for Wednsday, Dec 19th - 4:00ish - ? 

Accomodations are rustic at best, but we do have electricity, some propane heaters, and a port-o-jon. Keeping the beer cold should be a easy! 

Attendees so far are:

1. field
2. The Dakotan


Lake Lemon is about 15 Minutes north of Bloomington, IN. :ss


----------



## field (May 28, 2007)

Well, it looked for a while like some of the Indiana Crew was going to make it, but just The Dakotan and I made it. It was a great little herf anyway!

We opted to herf in the cabin, which is substantially easier to heat than the Barn, so here are some pics (Jeff took more, and will post later hopefully!) 








A little light reading - Great book!



















Our mini PPP was one of SNKBYT's old yello-cello Hoyo De Monterrey's and a Paragas Lusi Jeff brought, from a bomb from The Professor I believe... Both were FANTASTIC!










Not much left of the Rack of lamb, quite tasty!

We are planning Barn Herf II, to be announced, but hopefully to take place in June 2008. Thanks again, Jeff!


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

That lamb looks good, I love it myself. Be sure to post some info for the next herf.


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

The lamb was phenomenal! Critch is a great grill-chef ... well, he's good at all the cooking. A good friend to have around, I'd say. 

So, for pics ...

Here is the deck off the cabin. A beautiful view that can't be seen in this picture.










Next we have Critch (aka. field) preparing the grill. Have I mentioned how amazing the lamb was?










Here we have Critch looking at "the bible" of havana cigars










At the end of the night we P-P-P a Lusi and a crusty old yello cigar (from Ron to Critch). If I remember correctly, it's an NC from the 60s. What an amazing cigar!!!










Any other Hoosier brothers or sisters out there? We need to make a list or something.


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Where abouts is 'the cabin' and/or 'the barn', 'the lake'?

I'd be up for a herf if it ain't 6 bajillion miles away!
Indiana is practically right next door.
I'm actually on the Illinois side of STL anywho.



Ehhhhhhh, nevermind. I reread post #1. 
Bloomington.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Damn guys I wish I coulda made it..... lookes like a cool time.


----------



## illinoishoosier (Aug 13, 2007)

I get back to Indiana quite often in the summer. Spend lots of fall Saturdays in Bloomington for football, so it's possible I can arrange a visit to coincide with a herf.:ss


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

illinoishoosier said:


> I get back to Indiana quite often in the summer. Spend lots of fall Saturdays in Bloomington for football, so it's possible I can arrange a visit to coincide with a herf.:ss


Great Idea!


----------



## field (May 28, 2007)

illinoishoosier said:


> I get back to Indiana quite often in the summer. Spend lots of fall Saturdays in Bloomington for football, so it's possible I can arrange a visit to coincide with a herf.:ss





St. Lou Stu said:


> Great Idea!





ky toker said:


> That lamb looks good, I love it myself. Be sure to post some info for the next herf.





JPH said:


> Damn guys I wish I coulda made it..... lookes like a cool time.


We will do this again, not at the holidays, and with plenty of advance notice. Looking at June 08 most likely.


----------

